# Abax's new aquis



## Trithor (Jan 9, 2014)

Abax's new Dolls Kobold and chamberlainianum

Please forgive the fog in my greenhouse.
Which is which, do you think?


----------



## Trithor (Jan 9, 2014)

Angela, Those plants look fantastic! I cant believe how big and healthy they are. I need to use your same supplier. Good thing about plants like this, ..... you don't need to grow them, because they are already grown!
Does it not worry you to order plants in mid winter though?


----------



## Ruth (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice plants!
The leaves on the one on the right look like the _Cochlopetalum family, but it sure is a nice big plant if it is a _chamberlainianum.
Who was the supplier?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2014)

Good acquisitions, chamber is on the right. Send me the Ludisia discolor!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 9, 2014)

Are these the ones from Thanh?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 9, 2014)

Eric, I'm betting they are.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2014)

Gorgeous plants. I agree, chamberlainianum is on the right. Angela, you must have repotted them -- nice clay pots.


----------



## abax (Jan 10, 2014)

They are from Thanh. Gary, I almost had a heart attack when the plants were
traveling from FL to KY and then got lost in the area and we had to run them
down. Temp. was very low for KY that day. Thahn and I have a bit of a
rag going with winter shipping...I say it will be damaged and he says he can
get it to me in excellent shape. He always does and I have to admit he's
right and I'm wrong. Sometimes I hate admitting I'm wrong, but not this time.

Actually, the plants are still in the plastic pots inside the clay pots. Both
plants are in Orchiata so I'm not so anxious to repot right now. I think I'll
let them settle in a bit before repotting. The orchid pots with the round
holes I bought from Lowes several years ago. I bought out their whole
stock twice and then they stopped getting them. The other is one I made
with a mortar saw (some such machine!).

Eric, I have discolor and dawsoniana developing excellent roots in the
clay pot beside the big plant. When the weather warms up, would you
like to have them? I need to cut back the big discolor and can spare
quite a few cuttings for anyone who'd like to have one to a few. Let me
know and after the discolor blooms, I can start some in small plastic pots.

Gary, I'm too old to wait out tiny plants!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, I would like a few. I definitely want to increase my jewel orchids.


----------



## Trithor (Jan 10, 2014)

abax said:


> Gary, I'm too old to wait out tiny plants!



As am I, Angela. Too old to even wait for dinner on most days!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 10, 2014)

You guys kill me. We aren't old, just well seasoned.


----------



## abax (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, well, tell my hips that!!! ;>)


----------

